# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  ПОДСКАЖИТЕ У НАС ПАПА NAYAN

## КОНТРА

Подскажите пожалуйста, у нас папа NAYAN, щенка брали в Ростове,отца так и не видела,где можно достать фото его? И вообще разведение с его линией как? :0187:

----------


## Tatjana

> Подскажите пожалуйста, у нас папа NAYAN, щенка брали в Ростове,отца так и не видела,где можно достать фото его? И вообще разведение с его линией как?


У вас есть родословная щенка? :Ab:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

В Педигри базе данных есть лишь один кобель с таким именем. Но фотографии там нет.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/634423.html

----------


## Nubira

> Подскажите пожалуйста, у нас папа NAYAN, щенка брали в Ростове,отца так и не видела,где можно достать фото его? И вообще разведение с его линией как?


...ну вообще то такими вещами интересуются ДО покупки собаки.

----------


## Natusik

> ...ну вообще то такими вещами интересуются ДО покупки собаки.


Если собака первая, то могут быть варианты.
Лично я при покупке первой собаки была полной блондинкой  :Aa: 
Хотя выбором в итоге очень довольна осталась  :0218:

----------


## Nubira

Ну как правило блондинки  вопросы о разведении сразу же задавать не начинают!  :Af:  :Ax:

----------


## КОНТРА

> У вас есть родословная щенка?



знаете бывает разные ситуации в жизни... когда покупала щенка, не получилось видеть ее отца и фото... работаю с собакой по розыску и стал вопрос о вязке ее,мне захотелось узнать родословную лучше... я посмотрела тут на форуме разбираются в линиях,вот и попросила помощи :Ax:

----------


## КОНТРА

> В Педигри базе данных есть лишь один кобель с таким именем. Но фотографии там нет.
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/634423.html


спасибо большое!!!  :Ax:  хоть что то..

----------


## Natusik

> спасибо большое!!!  хоть что то..


А кличка у собачки классная!  :Ag:  :Ay:

----------


## КОНТРА

> А кличка у собачки классная!


Спасибо! :Ab:  это брат посоветовал... :Ab:

----------

